# Good holiday



## Ruth Goode (Aug 30, 2010)

We took Carly on her 1st holiday since dx, we went to Scotland Haven and she loved it, she didn't want to go home!
Despite too many sweety stuffs around e.g candy floss, rocks, Carly was good to ingore them or is it me walking past quickly so she didn't see 
Her level was mainly good but went hypos few times after swimming and dancing (she is a real dancing queen) and also on high for a day.
Carly learned some new words and keep saying it since....... "it's amazing"


----------



## Steff (Aug 30, 2010)

Aww hi Ruth pleased to hear you all especially C had a good time, can be very daunting going on yout first hols with diabetes x


----------



## ruthelliot (Aug 30, 2010)

I know the first holiday is a big deal isn't it. I still remember our first - it was only weeks after Ben got out of hospital but with him having been so ill and I lost my dad the same week we just needed to get away - still cant believe I wasn't more anxious - I just packed and upped and off! It's never easy anyway but so many more variables on holiday. glad you guys had fun - I always feel even though you dont have the luxury of forgetting to put diabetes in the case it does seem that bit easier to tolerate when your away from the daily grind! x


----------



## Ruth Goode (Aug 31, 2010)

Yes I know what you mean packing with diabetes, I took the whole box of diabetes stuff with all these spare ones. They are 1st thing in my head to pack, recheck and unpack too. :-S


----------



## Cookie (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad that you had a lovely holiday!


----------



## cazscot (Sep 1, 2010)

Glad you had a great holiday


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 2, 2010)

Scotland is lovely.  Now we have booked to go Haven again in October this time in North Wales, now we are all excitied and can't wait to see Carly's face when we go Haven again esp to see Bradley the bear! :-D


----------



## gem123 (Sep 3, 2010)

we were exactly the same we went pontins in somerset a fortnight after shannon was diagnosed the accommodation was awful but we ha a great holiday but looking back i don't know how we did it was the best hol ever you need that sometimes just to get away from it all im glad you had a good holiday!!


----------



## Ruth Goode (Sep 4, 2010)

Places like them are great for kids of all ages, all my kids loves it there - so many to do, my son aged 17 he told me that he prefer it there than going to Spain!


----------

